# template for snow blowing letter



## maurerma

I know this is commercial, but was hoping someone could help. Does anyone have a template for residential snow blowing letter to send to lawn care customers you have now?

thanks in advance


----------



## grandview

Dear Mr. Moneybags,

We are now offering a driveway snow blowing service to our lawn care customers. If you are in need of this service please don't hesitate to call our office at 555-5555 for an estimate. 


Sincerely,

Plow Jockey


----------



## maurerma

thanks, but i was actually looking for one a little more detailed. i'll just write one up myself, but figured someone might already have one to save me time.

i was looking for one that almost made them call now to sign up rather than getting 20 calls one morning after it snows. i would like to know how many accounts i will have going into winter and not have scramble for blowers, workers, etc...


----------



## terrapro

yes i do.

just three easy installments of $29.95 and its yours! ill even throw in a pen made of real fake wood that is already out of ink!

welcome to plowsite maurerma. ussmileyflag


----------



## maurerma

ummmm...ok. i thought these sites were here for people to help each other. if you are serious about paying you for a template letter to my customers then you are crazy. i'm assuming you are just kidding, but am hoping someone can actually help me on here.

i'll set up a paypal to get those installments to you terra.


----------



## grandview

All you need to do is write a letter tell them what your offering you don't need a 10 page contract. Just state what your going to do ,how much ,when payment is do.


----------



## MB3

*Snow Contract*

I am doing the samething right now. In my Oct bills for my landscaping contracts, I include a snow proposal for their property. I have been doing the same people for over 10 years, but they feel safe in knowing that they are on the list, and like having that peice of paper with the charges for their property. This way I will know who needs to be done and have my route calculated before it snows. I NEVER take calls in the AM, for I am not there in the office, and I never give out my cell number, my wife takes the call, and asked if they returned their contract, if they say yes, and need to get out, she texts me, or calls me, if they did not, they are put on the end of the list, Of course, if I am right next door, I will do them then, but if not, I do not make special trip for the customes who wait until the last minute, If you do not, you will be running all over the place when the calls come in.


----------



## nbenallo33

it looks like to me this kid isnt gonna get anywhere... but i guess he just dosnt know how to take us yet LOL GV i love your letter that is awesome


----------



## iceyman

do a SEARCH


----------



## scitown

iceyman;594176 said:


> do a SEARCH


I did and all that showed up was this crappy thread...


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Ill pm you a letter in bit


----------



## grandview

Vaughn Schultz;594289 said:


> Ill pm you a letter in bit


No you won't 4 posts only


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

grandview;594301 said:


> No you won't 4 posts only


Yes I will! I dont follow rules ha ha


----------



## grandview

Vaughn Schultz;594305 said:


> Yes will! I dont follow rules ha ha


I forgot ,mr "change my name" 12 times!


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

grandview;594310 said:


> I forgot ,mr "change my name" 12 times!


It was once you big dummy ! Don't you have some songs to sing or some fruit filled margareta to make ?


----------



## tls22

Vaughn Schultz;594318 said:


> It was once you big dummy ! Don't you have some songs to sing or some fruit filled margareta to make ?


lmao.....he is old! He easily forgets!

Anyway you can bring back grassbusters?


----------

